# [OT] GEZ Gebühren für Internetzugang

## Miike

Muss man GEZ Gebühren für einen Internetzugang

zahlen? Wenn man sonst kein Radio oder TV hat?

Ich meine über Internet könnte man ja auch Radio 

höhren...

----------

## dragonos

Soweit ist es zum Glück noch nicht gekommen - war aber einmal im Gespräch.

Aktueller Stand: keine GEZ-Gebühren, wenn man nur einen Internetzugang ohne externes Radio/Ferseher hat.

----------

## Carlo

btw. Verfolgt jemand die EM? Der Aufwand, den die ARD für ihre dämlichen Gewinnspielfragen getrieben hat, war bestimmt nicht billg - alles über Gebühren finanziert. Da kann man wirklich das Kotzen kriegen.

----------

## thepi

demgegenüber stehen allerdings die paar  die aus den werbeeinnahmen kommen... da läuft grad soviel von, da können die privaten vor neid nur erblassen. und rate mal wieviel eine minute werbezeit während der live-übertragung kosten dürfte...

pi~

----------

## _hephaistos_

@thepi: das ist wahrscheinlich alles ein witz dagegen, was die werbung während dem super bowl kostet  :Smile: 

----------

## Carlo

@thepi: Da kommen nicht ansatzweise die Kosten für die Übertragungsrechte mit rein.

----------

## Ragin

Jaja, die gute GEZ  :Smile: .

Wenn die mal nicht abzocken können wurden die glaub platt gemacht.

Gerade jetzt durch die verstärkte Online Musikvermarktung dürfte dieses Thema bald wieder auf dem Tisch sein.

Aber was will man von einem Verein schon halten der selbst Mülltonnen nach Fernsehzeitschriften o.ä. von nicht registrierten Bürgern durchsuchen lässt?

Verbrecherischer und Gesetzeswidriger als die GEZ ist kaum noch eine öffentliche Organisation in Deutschland. Ich finde es vor allem interessant wieviele Leute die GEZ allein für den Außendienst beschäftigt die an der Tür klopfen und einem nen Antrag andrehen wollen. Wenn man allein die Leute und die Spitzel raus schmeisst würde die GEZ wohl noch eine enorme Gebührensenkung machen müssen.

Von mir bekommen die auf jeden Fall nichts direkt zugesteckt. Sollen sich ARD/ZDF und wie sie alle heißen doch auch verschlüsseln (wie es auch im Gespräch war) und dann kann jeder den es interessiert darauf zugreifen und entsprechend zahlen. Warum soll ich aber fast 40 Euro (~80DM !!!!) für etwas zahlen das ich eigentlich nur beim zappen bemerke das es noch existiert??? Alle anderen zahlen ihre Abgaben eh an GEMA/GEZ und das "Entschädigungsgeld wegen Raubkopiererei" wäre somit durch sinnlose Werbung reingeholt.

Edit:

Was hat eigentlich die Produktion des sinnlosen GEZ Werbespots und dessen Ausstrahlung in jedem Kino und auf allen Sendern gekostet? Hätte man sich auch sparen können und den Beitrag für die nächsten 2 Jahre um 10 Euro senken können...

----------

## alekel

Hallo zusammen,

und wer noch mehr darüber wissen möchte kann sich hier http://www.rundfunkgebuehrenzahler.de/ informieren. Da steht eigentlich alles drin was man brauchen könnte.

 :Cool:   :Laughing: 

----------

## -Craig-

Die GEZ stinkt!

Ich höre niemals Radio, das letzte mal ist schon Jahre her, aber trotzdem muss ich den scheiss bezahlen, denn ich habe einen CD-Player im Auto, der auch Radio kann (aber die Antenne ist nicht angeschlossen).

Ist doch im Grunde ungerecht...   :Sad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Carlo

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Von mir bekommen die auf jeden Fall nichts direkt zugesteckt. Sollen sich ARD/ZDF und wie sie alle heißen doch auch verschlüsseln (wie es auch im Gespräch war) und dann kann jeder den es interessiert darauf zugreifen und entsprechend zahlen. Warum soll ich aber fast 40 Euro (~80DM !!!!) für etwas zahlen das ich eigentlich nur beim zappen bemerke das es noch existiert???

 

Wenn Du die Sender nur beim Zappen bemerkst, heißt das ja Du guckst Fernsehen - und zwar die qualitativ grottenschlechten Privatsender. Generelle Abgaben finde ich o.k., allerdings nicht in der Höhe und ohne externe Ausgabenkontrolle. Die GEZ gehört wirklich abgeschafft.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich glaube, dass es sehr schwer sein wird, dass man Gebühren für Radio über I-Net zu zahlen muss, denn wie will ie GEZ dann wissen, dass man es tut? ich höre niemals Radio, weder am PC noch am richtigen Radio. Ich habe einen Wekcer der auch Radio ist und muss auch Radio Gebühren zahlen, auch wenn ich das Ding nur als Wecker benutze   :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ich glaube, dass wäre echt schon zu viel, wenn die GEZ auch Gebühren für's Internet verlangen würde. Was würde denn als nächstes kommen?

----------

## musv

Ähm, so schwer ist das gar nicht. Wenn du Internet hast, hast du logischerweise auch die Möglichkeit, Dir Streams von ARD/ZDF/$verstaubte_Sender zu ziehen. Damit könnte das auch theoretisch unter die Rundfunkgebührenpflicht fallen. Wird meiner Meinung nach auch irgendwann mal kommen. Ist schließlich eine permanent wachsende potentiale Geldquelle   :Sad: 

Beim Radio/TV störts die GEZ ja auch nicht. Da kommts auch nicht darauf an, ob du Dir das schlechte überteuerte Programm reinziehst, bzw. ob du überhaupt die Geräte nutzt. Sobald du ein Gerät zum Empfang bereithälst, bist du verpflichtet Gebühren für Musikantenstadl, Gottschalks Millionen für Wetten Das und diverse andere nicht zumutbare Verdummungen zu zahlen.

----------

## Ragin

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Wenn Du die Sender nur beim Zappen bemerkst, heißt das ja Du guckst Fernsehen - und zwar die qualitativ grottenschlechten Privatsender. Generelle Abgaben finde ich o.k., allerdings nicht in der Höhe und ohne externe Ausgabenkontrolle. Die GEZ gehört wirklich abgeschafft.

 

Ich bemerke es auch nur wenn ich mal runter gegen 0/AV schalte um Premiere oder eine DVD zu sehen. Und da selbst das recht selten vorkommt (ja, normalerweise habe ich ein effektives Fernsehwochenaufkommen von vielleicht 2 Stunden) kann ich auch dankend auf die GEZ verzichten. Ich zahle bereits beim Kauf eines Brenners oder Rohlingen an die GEMA, auch wenn ich nur mal ne Datei auf CD bringen muss, ich "zahle" bereits indirekt durch Werbung auf privaten an die GEZ/GEMA, warum muss ich dann noch fast 40 Euro direkt an die abtreten? Auch im Auto höre ich nur CDs an und höchstens mal den Verkehrsfunk von Sendern wie Antenne, da die überall zu empfangen sind und auch privat sind. Die Relation zu dem verlangten Betrag fehlt schlichtweg komplett. Ich finanziere damit nur ein paar Fernsehbosse und ein paar Angestellte die ich weder kenne, noch je gesehen habe. Wenn ich mal Geld brauche kommt die GEZ auch nicht und gibt mir was, warum soll ich ihr also was geben? Es gibt immerhin genug Alternativen (PayTV, Werbung) um das entsprechende Geld einzunehmen. Deshalb muss nicht jeder Bürger der die Möglichkeit hat etwas öffentliches zu empfangen für "bluten".

----------

## toskala

und nicht zu vergessen: die krassen ghetto-ketten-träger-gangstaz aus der kino werbung  :Smile: 

die kommen dich holen wenn du mitm geklauten ghetto-blaster wilde break-battles machst  :Wink: 

----------

## Carlo

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Ich zahle bereits beim Kauf eines Brenners oder Rohlingen an die GEMA, auch wenn ich nur mal ne Datei auf CD bringen muss, ich "zahle" bereits indirekt durch Werbung auf privaten an die GEZ/GEMA, warum muss ich dann noch fast 40 Euro direkt an die abtreten?

 

Du zahlst für ein halbwegs freies, von kommerziellen Interessen weitgehend unabhängiges Informationsangebot sowie kulturelle Vielfalt im Fernsehen. Schlimm ist nur, daß die Perlen, die die öffentlich rechtlichen Sender zweifellos anzubieten haben, wg. der "Einschaltquotengeilheit" auf schlechten Sendeplätzen versauern, um den Privaten mit dem gleichen Dünnsinn Paroli zu bieten. Auch die Lizenzkosten für die Bundesliga sind imho kaum mit dem Auftrag der öffentlich-rechtlichen Anstalten vertretbar.

----------

## toskala

das dumme ist nur, dass die öffis durch die gebühren mit zu den reichsten sendern gehören und das argument der kulturel ausgewogenen inhalte und die unabhängigen medien berichterstattung ist zwar nett, aber nicht rechtfertigend für die gebühren die man bezahlen _muss_ sobald man ein emfpangstaugliches gerät besitzt.

ich kaufte mir einen fernseher, es kam der herr von der GEZ vorbei, und dieser maulte mich gleich mal unbekümmert voll darüber, dass ich definitiv zur zahlung verpflichtet sei, es sei denn ich würde mein gerät für den empfang von öffentlich rechtlichen kanälen untauglich machen lassen.

das ich nicht mal einen tv-anschluss hatte hat ihn nicht gejuckt. toll sind die schon die jungs...

----------

## Inte

Nachdem die ursprüngliche Frage bereits beantwortet wurde, geb ich meinen Senf zum Thema GEZ auch noch dazu.

Mein Fernsehkonsum pro Tag beträgt im Mittel vielleicht 2 Stunden/Tag. Während dieser Zeit schaue ich Nachrichten (nicht das Zeug auf den Privaten, die sich herausnehmen ihre Boulevard-Magazine als solche zu bezeichnen  :Evil or Very Mad:  ), verfolge die eine oder andere Doku auf Phoenix und 3Sat (Abenteuer Leben, Galileo & Co. sind meiner Meinung nach von Werbung unterbrochene, hübsch portionierte Verdummungsspots), amüsiere mich über die kritischen Beiträge von Politmagazinen (Frontal, Monitor & Co.) und geb mir den kulturellen Overkill bei Aspekte. Diese von Werbung freie Programmgestaltung ist es wert erhalten zu werden. Klar gibt es bei den öffentlich Rechtlichen einen nicht gerade geringen Prozentsatz von Sendungen die versuchen das Klientel der Privatsender zu bedienen und mich häufig überlegen lassen ob die GEZ einen solchen Schund finanzieren sollte, aber letztendlich komme ich zu dem Schluß das die Gebühr überhöht ist, doch trotzdem ihre Daseinsberechtigung hat.

Ich höre schon die Rufe: "Spießer" und "Möchtegernakademiker" durch das Forum schallen.  :Wink:  Was soll 's! Meine Zeit ist mir für den Nonsens der nachmittäglichen Talkshows, Schöffengerichte und Daily Soaps einfach zu schade.

Gruß, Inte.

PS.: Ich geb 's ja zu "Home Improvement" schau ich mir gerne an.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## toskala

 *Inte wrote:*   

> [...] (Abenteuer Leben, Galileo & Co. sind meiner Meinung nach von Werbung unterbrochene, hübsch portionierte Verdummungsspots) [...]

 

aber die knoff-hoff show nich  :Smile: ?

----------

## Inte

 *toskala wrote:*   

> aber die knoff-hoff show nich ?

 Das Konzept war gut. - Gut geeignet für eine "YPS mit Gimmick"-Show im Kinderprogramm.  :Laughing: 

----------

## toskala

also ich gebs zu, ich steh total auf info-tainment  :Smile: 

----------

## Ragin

Also viele Dinge die auf den öffentlichen kommen (gerade Filme) sind uralte, meist stinklangweilige Filme. Sicher, die privaten haben auch nicht gerade die Pracht an tollem Programm zu bieten, sind aber teilweise unterhaltsamer.

Da ich auch gern mal etwas Informationshaltiges ansehe schau ich mir lieber auf Premiere Planet, Discovery oder Animal an. Dort muss ich mir nicht aller 3 Wochen die 12 Folgen von "Hitlers Helfer" o.ä. ansehen sondern bekomme ein vielfältigeres Programm. Das einzigste was ich früher bei den öffentlichen gemocht habe war "Domian" (oder wie der hieß). Bei dem konnte man abends immer so wunderbar einschlummern...  :Smile: .

Für Nachrichten kann ich auch im Internet surfen. Da gibt es mehr als genug Quellen um sich ein Bild zu machen. Allein durch die Vielfalt der Informationen erhält man meist eher ein Überblick über die Wahrheit als bei den Berichterstattungen von ARD/ZDF. Dort habe ich schon manchmal dafor gesessen und mich gefragt wie die sowas senden dürfen.

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

 *toskala wrote:*   

> die kommen dich holen wenn du mitm geklauten ghetto-blaster wilde break-battles machst

 

Das wirklich bescheuerte an der Werbung ist dass ich das Gefühl habe dass man wirklich damit versucht "Jugendliche" zu erreichen und das ist nur dämlich.

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Also viele Dinge die auf den öffentlichen kommen (gerade Filme) sind uralte, meist stinklangweilige Filme. 

 

Naja, die Privaten sind mittlerweile auch recht ausgelutscht. Was lief letzten SO bei den privaten? Müll. Ich bin derart von den Werbeunterbrechungen genervt dass ich schon das Doppelpack Star Trek am SO genervt abschalte, dann doch lieber öffentlich und spießig.

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Dort muss ich mir nicht aller 3 Wochen die 12 Folgen von "Hitlers Helfer" o.ä. ansehen sondern bekomme ein vielfältigeres Programm. Das einzigste was ich früher bei den öffentlichen gemocht habe war "Domian" (oder wie der hieß). Bei dem konnte man abends immer so wunderbar einschlummern... .

 

Domian kann man glaube ich nach wie vor auf einem 3ten Kanal bewundern, ich meine es ist SWR. Zum einschlummern ist doch die Space Night ganz nett (die gibt es glaube ich wieder). Guido Knopp mit seiner mehr sensationsgeilen als aufbereitenden Geschichtssendungen nerven unheimlich. Früher war Terra-X eigentlich ganz nett, leider weicht das alles dem "multimedial aufbereiteten" Sendungen, moderiert von Maximillian Schell, etc.  sprich die Öffentlichen werden so seicht wie die Privaten. Sehenswert und "neu" in der ARD ist polylux.

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Für Nachrichten kann ich auch im Internet surfen. Da gibt es mehr als genug Quellen um sich ein Bild zu machen. Allein durch die Vielfalt der Informationen erhält man meist eher ein Überblick über die Wahrheit als bei den Berichterstattungen von ARD/ZDF. Dort habe ich schon manchmal dafor gesessen und mich gefragt wie die sowas senden dürfen.

 

Nunja, Spiegel Online/N-TV/FTD sind jetzt auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei, natürlich hast du Recht, aber manchmal gewinne ich das Gefühl dass untereinander abgeschrieben wird oder die Reuters Meldung gleich online gesetzt wird. 

Um jetzt noch etwas endlich mal zur GEZ zu sagen. Man darf nicht vergessen dass man die Radiosender auch noch mitfinanziert und ich kann ehrlich gesagt "Das Beste aus den 80er, 90er und das Beste von Heute" *kotz* nicht mehr ertragen, bei den öffentlich rechtlichen unterhält man sich zumindest ab und zu und schaltet nicht gleich auf Dauerbeschallung mit Weichspülmusik.

----------

## tafkad

jaja, unsere lieben abzocker der GEZ.. find es einfach ne frechheit für etwas was ich nicht nutze gebühren zu zahlen. Aber es wird wie bei allem in Deutschland enden, die mehrheit traut sich nix zu sagen und am schluß wird man irgendwann auch für einen normalen Internetzugang Gebühren zahlen an die GEZ. Dabei wäre es doch schon fast richtig einfach im Internet per Key den empfang der GEZ bezahlten programme zu verhindern. Meine Meinung, die sollen Ihr schönes ARD,ZDF usw als PayTV anbieten das selbe bei den Radiosendern. Oder mir erklären wie ich mein Fernseher ode Radio für diese Programme untauglich mach ohne Garantieverlust und Zusatzkosten.

----------

## Carlo

tafkad: Um uns das zu sagen, hast Du Dir extra einen Account zugelegt? Herzlich Glückwunsch zum ersten Posting.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## tafkad

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> tafkad: Um uns das zu sagen, hast Du Dir extra einen Account zugelegt? Herzlich Glückwunsch zum ersten Posting. 

 

Nö.. hab den acc schon länger, nur bisher zu langsam bei gestellten fragen und  die erkenntnis das die suchfunktion was schönes ist wenn ich ein problem hab und ich es nicht zum 20ten mal fragen muß um mir blöde kommentare wie es gibt ne suchfunktion zu lesen

----------

## Sas

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Nachdem die ursprüngliche Frage bereits beantwortet wurde, geb ich meinen Senf zum Thema GEZ auch noch dazu.
> 
> Mein Fernsehkonsum pro Tag beträgt im Mittel vielleicht 2 Stunden/Tag. Während dieser Zeit schaue ich Nachrichten (nicht das Zeug auf den Privaten, die sich herausnehmen ihre Boulevard-Magazine als solche zu bezeichnen  ), verfolge die eine oder andere Doku auf Phoenix und 3Sat (Abenteuer Leben, Galileo & Co. sind meiner Meinung nach von Werbung unterbrochene, hübsch portionierte Verdummungsspots), amüsiere mich über die kritischen Beiträge von Politmagazinen (Frontal, Monitor & Co.) und geb mir den kulturellen Overkill bei Aspekte. Diese von Werbung freie Programmgestaltung ist es wert erhalten zu werden. Klar gibt es bei den öffentlich Rechtlichen einen nicht gerade geringen Prozentsatz von Sendungen die versuchen das Klientel der Privatsender zu bedienen und mich häufig überlegen lassen ob die GEZ einen solchen Schund finanzieren sollte, aber letztendlich komme ich zu dem Schluß das die Gebühr überhöht ist, doch trotzdem ihre Daseinsberechtigung hat.
> 
> Ich höre schon die Rufe: "Spießer" und "Möchtegernakademiker" durch das Forum schallen.  Was soll 's! Meine Zeit ist mir für den Nonsens der nachmittäglichen Talkshows, Schöffengerichte und Daily Soaps einfach zu schade.
> ...

 Die Nachrichtesendungen auf den Öffentlich-Rechtlichen sind auch nicht besser als beispielsweise auf N-TV. Abgesehen davon gibt es mit dem Internet ein aktuelleres und wie ich finde komfortableres Medium für solche Zwecke. Dokumentationen gibt es auch auf privaten Sendern sehenswerte, auf XXP z.B. kommen oft interessante Beiträge. Das letzte, was auf nem ö.-r. Sender IMO sehenswert war, war Frontal (ohne 21), aber auch das rechtfertigt keine Zwangs-Abgabe. Dazu kommt, dass damit ja auch noch Übertragungsrechte z.B. an Fußball gesichtert werden - na danke, ich würde Geld dafür zahlen, dass dem in der Öffentlichkeit weniger Aufmerksamkeit gewidmet wird! Werbung ist sicherlich nervig, aber ich möchte doch bitte selbst entscheiden dürfen, wo ich bereit bin für werbefreie Unterhaltung zu zahlen und wo nicht. Dafür gibt es schließlich Pay-TV und DVDs.

Gerne wird ja auch das Argument von wegen unabhängiger Berichterstattung gebracht, aber da verweise ich nur auf die Printmedien: Gibt es FAZ, Zeit und Co aufgrund einer staatlichen Zwangsabgabe? Natürlich nicht. Es besteht einfach Bedarf für seriöse Medien, warum sollte es beim TV anders sein?

Ich bin sogar der Meinung, dass die GEZ dafür mitverantwortlich ist, dass die Qualität auf den privaten Sendern eher mäßig ist. Immerhin sind sie in der Lage aufgrund der Gebühr fähigen Journalisten Gehälter zu zahlen, die sie bei den Privaten nicht bekämen. Sie sind auch sonst eine unfaire Konkurrenz.

Summa summarum bin ich entschieden gegen die GEZ in jeder erdenklichen Art und Weise.

Gute Nacht  :Wink: 

----------

## Carlo

 *tafkad wrote:*   

> Nö.. hab den acc schon länger, nur bisher zu langsam bei gestellten fragen und  die erkenntnis das die suchfunktion was schönes ist wenn ich ein problem hab und ich es nicht zum 20ten mal fragen muß um mir blöde kommentare wie es gibt ne suchfunktion zu lesen

 

Bei der Antwort bin ich ehrlich gesagt baff. Welcome! :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ragin

Unabhängige Berichterstattung kann man bei den Öffentlichen eh nicht erwarten.

Diese sind im Normalfall sowieso politisch in die Richtung gehalten welche Partei gerade an der Macht ist (wobei das eh keinen Unterschied macht bei der Auswahl der größeren).

Es gab schon genügend Fälle wo ein Urteil über die Medien beschlossen wurde und später dann revidiert wurde, weil die Beweislage im Endeffekt anders aussah. Sicher, bei den privaten wird schneller ein Urteil geschlossen als auf den Öffentlichen, aber unabhängig, frei oder gar neutral würde ich das nicht nennen.

Und das es nicht nur Spiegel und Konsorten gibt sollte eigentlich auch jeder wissen, wodurch sich dann doch eine recht breite Informationswelt öffnet, aus der man einiges an Wahrheit rausholen kann. Das erwarte ich von den Öffentlichen nicht, da dies nur ein von vielen Quellen ist und es immer noch Redakteure gibt, die stets von gewissen Ansichten/Vorfällen/Vorurteilen belastet sind und somit auch nicht neutral berichten können, sondern nur die eigene Weise darstellen. Drum sind verschiedene Quellen meist besser als eine. Wer der Meinung ist bei den Öffentlichen die besten und neutralsten Informationen zu erhalten ist verblendet und glaubt wohl zu sehr an das Gute in den Menschen...

----------

## Carlo

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Unabhängige Berichterstattung kann man bei den Öffentlichen eh nicht erwarten.

 

Absolut objektive Berichterstattung kann es per se nicht geben. Schließlich ist schon das Filtern von Information Beeinflussung.

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Diese sind im Normalfall sowieso politisch in die Richtung gehalten welche Partei gerade an der Macht ist (wobei das eh keinen Unterschied macht bei der Auswahl der größeren).

 

Eben das ist falsch. Die Öffentlich-Rechtlichen heißen doch gerade deswegen so, weil sie unabhängig von der Regierung sind. Da sitzen verschiedenste Vertreter von Gesellschaftsinteressen, z.b. auch Kirchenvertreter etc. im Aufsichtsrat.

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Es gab schon genügend Fälle wo ein Urteil über die Medien beschlossen wurde und später dann revidiert wurde, weil die Beweislage im Endeffekt anders aussah. Sicher, bei den privaten wird schneller ein Urteil geschlossen als auf den Öffentlichen, aber unabhängig, frei oder gar neutral würde ich das nicht nennen.

 

Ein aktuelles Gegenbeispiel ist, als vergleichbare Einrichtung, die BBC. Mit Falschaussagen gegen die Regierung geschossen, damit einen Selbstmord verursacht und später um Entschuldigung bemüht.

----------

